# Suy gan là gì? tại sao bệnh suy gan dẫn đến những biến chứng nguy hiểm



## avado Việt (9/4/19)

Những nguyên nhân gây suy gan mãn tính rất hay gặp khi gan bị suy yếu dần sau nhiều tháng đến nhiều năm bao gồm:

Do bệnh viêm gan như Viêm gan B hoặc Viêm gan C. Uống rượu bia số lượng lớn và lâu ngày. Hoặc do bệnh xơ gan phát triển. Thừa sắt gây nên một dạng rối loạn khiến cho cơ thể hấp thụ và dự trữ nhiều sắt hơn bình thường. Thiếu dinh dưỡng nghiêm trọng cũng gây suy gan

Những triệu chứng đầu tiên của suy gan thường có thể liên quan tới bất kỳ chỉ số hoặc tình trạng nào. Chính vì vậy ở giai đoạn đầu, bệnh thường rất khó chẩn đoán. Những triệu chứng suy gan phải đến khi xảy ra mới có dấu hiệu cảnh báo bao gồm: Buồn nôn chán ăn rồi mệt mỏi, và kèm theo tiêu chảy

Tuy nhiên, khi bệnh gan bắt đầu đến giai đoạn phát triển nặng hơn những triệu chứng sẽ trở nên nghiêm trọng. Việc này đòi hỏi phải có sự chăm sóc kịp thời. Những triệu chứng này bao gồm: Vàng da, cơ thể dễ chảy máu, bụng sưng to, thường xuyên rối loạn hoặc mất phương hướng về thần kinh được gọi là bệnh não gan, hay buồn ngủ và thường xuyên mê man hôn mê sâu

• Tiêm phòng viêm gan globulin miễn dịch để phòng ngừa viêm gan A và B.

• Ăn uống đầy đủ và đa dạng hóa thực phẩm.

• Bỏ uống rượu bia và tuyệt đối không dùng rượu bia khi đang dùng acetaminophen (Tylenol)

• Giữ vệ sinh sạch sẽ. Do các vi khuẩn thường được lây truyền qua bàn tay. Vì vậy cần rửa tay kỹ sau khi dùng nhà vệ sinh. Quan trọng hơn, cần rửa tay bằng xà phòng trước khi chạm vào thức ăn.

• Không chạm vào bất kỳ loại máu trong bất kì tình huống nào để tránh lây lan.

• Không chia sẻ dùng chung những vật dụng vệ sinh cá nhân. Bao gồm bàn chải đánh răng và dao cạo, khăn mặt.

• Nếu bạn có hình xăm hoặc khoen lỗ thẫm mỹ trên cơ thể hãy chắc chắn đảm bảo các dụng cụ đã được vệ sinh khử trùng và không có mang mầm vi khuẩn gây bệnh.

• Để tránh bệnh lây lan, tuyệt đối không dùng chung kim tiêm với người khác.

Nếu được chẩn đoán kịp thời, bệnh suy gan cấp tính gây nên bởi việc dùng quá liều acetaminophen vẫn có hi vong chữa được và hạn chế những ảnh hưởng của nó. Tương tự, nếu nguyên nhân một loại virus gây nên suy gan thì có thể có các hỗ trợ y tế ở bệnh viện để chữa trị những triệu chứng cho đến khi virus không còn nữa. Ở những trường hợp này gan có khả năng sẽ tự hồi phục dần.

Đối với bệnh do kết quả của sự suy yếu trong một khoảng thời gian dài mục tiêu chữa trị hàng đầu có thể là cứu chữa được những phần còn lại của gan vẫn còn hoạt động được. Nếu điều này bất khả thi thì cần chuyển sang phương án cấy gan. Cũng rất may cấy ghép gan là một loại phẫu thuật có tỷ lệ thành công cao.

Tuy nhiên, trong trường hợp nguyên nhân của suy gan cấp tính, gan suy yếu sẽ rất nhanh chóng, rất đột ngột. Chúng bao gồm:

Sử dụng thuốc có chứa acetaminophen (Tylenol) quá liều lượng.

Nhiễm virút viêm gan A, B, và C trường hợp này đặc biệt hay gặp ở trẻ em)

Phản ứng với một đơn thuốc hoặc chất nào đó trong thuốc, trường hợp này hay gặp ở các thuốc Tây y

Ăn phải nấm độc và không kịp chạy chữa.

Suy gan là một tình trạng bệnh lý vô cùng nghiêm trọng mà không phải ai cũng để ý đến. Suy gan xảy ra khi phần lớn gan bị tổn thương mà không thể chữa trị được và gan không còn có thể hoạt động nữa. Suy gan là giai đoạn đã nguy kịch cho tính mạng cần được cấp cứu. Quá trình suy gan diễn ra từ từ và qua nhiều năm trời. Tuy nhiên, có thể gặp phải một tình trạng hiếm gặp nhưng lại hết sức nguy hiểm được biết đến với tên gọi suy gan cấp tính. Tình trạng này diễn ra nhanh chóng (có thể chỉ trong khoảng 48 giờ) và khó chẩn đoán vì bộc phát quá nhanh được ngay từ lần đầu tiên.


----------

